# Probleme beim Anschluss Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360



## Flightsimmer (29. Dezember 2022)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem meine letzte AiO (be quiet! Silent Loop 360) nach 5 Jahren ihren Dienst eingestellt hatte, habe ich mich für die Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 entschieden. Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich früher sehr gerne meine Rechner wirklich von der Picke auf selbst zusammengebaut und zusammengestellt habe. So auch letztmals vor 5 Jahren. Mein System befindet sich hier in der Signatur.

Nun habe ich tatsächlich etwas Probleme die neue AiO in Betrieb zu nehmen und benötige eure Hilfe. Der Einbau war kein Problem.  Ich habe gesehen, dass die Pumpe eine 3-Pin Stromversorgung hat, mein Mainboard jedoch einen 4-Pin Anschluss  (AIO_PUMP). Wie stecke ich das?  Das nächste ist die Verkabelung der drei Lüfter untereinander und dann mit dem Board selbst. Wäre das der Anschluss ADD_HEADER? Ich hätte ja beim Ausbau der alten AiO mal darauf achten können, wie die Verkabelung war, natürlich nicht daran gedacht.

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe!
Edit: Ich bin noch doch etwas weiter. Ich konnte durch Y-Kabel die Lüfter miteinander verbinden. Die Pumpe muss wohl dennoch an den AIO_Pump (4-Pin) Anschluss des MBoards, obwohl nur 3-Pin Stromversorgung der Pumpe vorhanden ist. Nun müssten die Lüfter an den CPU_FAN. Es wären auch soweit alle Kabel unter (außer den mitgelieferten Controller), welcher wohl optional ist. Was ist mit der RGB-Beleuchtung? Hängt die am CPU_FAN mit dran?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2022)

Die 4-Pin Lüfter-Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard sind universal und darauf lässt sich auch ein 3-Pin einstecken. An einer Position dazu ist auch eine Führung vorhanden. Allerdings wirst du dann im Bios auf DC (Spannung bezogen und nicht per PWM) umstellen müssen und die Pumpe am besten auf feste 100 % Drehzahl setzen. Keine Angst, diese Pumpe sollte selbst mit max. Drehzahl noch nicht hörbar sein.



Flightsimmer schrieb:


> Was ist mit der RGB-Beleuchtung? Hängt die am CPU_FAN mit dran?


Nein, hängt nicht am CPU-Fan, dazu ist der Controller da!

In deinem Fall wirst du ihn auch nutzen müssen, ist daher in deinem Fall NICHT optional. Das liegt daran, das es sich hierbei um D-RGB handelt, also 3-Pin mit 5 V. Dein Mainboard verfügt aber keinen solchen Anschluss, sondern nur einen analogen Anschluss mit 4-Pin und 12v!

*Dort darfst du die RGBs nicht anschließen!!*
Zum einen würde es ehe nicht funktionieren, da es eine ganz andere Technik ist und durch die 12 v statt 5 V würden die LEDs sofort Schaden nehmen! Normalerweise ist mit D-RGB deshalb auch der 3. Pin verschlossen. Aber nicht mit allen Stecker, manchmal ist dieser 3-Pin nicht verschlossen und würde deshalb auch auf einem 4-Pin-Anschluss passen.


----------



## Flightsimmer (29. Dezember 2022)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Heißt das, dass ich die Beleuchtung somit gar nicht nutzen kann?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2022)

Nutzen kannst du sie nur mit einem geeignetem Controller, der bei dir auch im Lieferumfang mit dabei ist. Aktuelle Mainboards haben dazu auch die richtigen Anschlüsse, aber zu der Zeit deines Mainboards war dieser D-RGB Anschluss noch nicht bei jedem Mainboard enthalten.

Dein Mainboard hat nur das analoge RGB, aber nicht das digitale. Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass der analoge die Farben nur auf alle LEDs gleichzeitig darstellen kann und das D-RGB auf jede einzelne LED separat. Dadurch lassen sich bestimmte Effekte mit D-RGB erzeugen. Beim D-RGB ist neben Plus und Minus auch noch eine Datenleitung enthalten, was dem analogen fehlt. Mit bestimmten Programmen oder Skripts lassen sich so alle LEDs einzeln ansteuern und bestimmen.


----------



## Flightsimmer (29. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für deine Antworten. Ich habe diesen Anschluss an meinem Board gefunden. Es sind wohl 5V. Könnte ich dort die Beleuchtung dranhängen?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2022)

Das ist der richtige Anschluss.
Habe zwar in dein Handbuch geschaut, muss ich aber wohl übersehen haben.


----------



## Flightsimmer (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe nun wieder alles zusammengebaut und den Rechner gestartet. Es folgten mehrere CPU_FAN Errors, welche nur durch das vorläufige Ignorieren im BIOS zu beheben waren. Ausgangslage war, dass die Punpe auf AIO_PUMP und die drei Lüfter durch Y-Kabel auf CPU_FAN hingen. Die Beleuchtung ging zudem nicht. 

Jetzt habe ich die Pumpe auf CPU_FAN und die Lüfter auf CPU_OPT. Vorerst keine Fehler mehr. Jedoch drehen die drei Lüfter nicht. Beleuchtung geht mittlerweile. Müsste ich den Anschluss wo die Pumpe dranhängt noch auf DC umstellen (wegen 3 statt 4-PIN).


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2022)

Die Lüfter sollten auf CPU_FAN eingesteckt werden, da diese nach CPU-Temperatur geregelt werden. Die Pumpe kann an jedem Lüfteranschluss dran, da sie nicht viel Spannung zieht. Muss natürlich DC eingestellt haben und kann auf volle feste Drehzahl gesetzt werden. Wenn die Lüfter nicht laufen, mal einzeln testen. Vielleicht stimmt was mit dem Splitter was nicht.


----------



## Flightsimmer (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich werde nochmal die Kabelverbindungen testen. Die Frage ist zudem ob die Lüfter generell laufen?


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2022)

Die Lüfter laufen generell und die bekommst sogar gar nicht unter 800 U/min.


----------



## Flightsimmer (1. Januar 2023)

So, die AiO (Beleuchtung und Lüfter) läuft nun soweit. Hatte wohl die Kabel falsch durchgesteckt. Die Pumpe läuft nun auf AIO_PUMP (umgestellt im BIOS von PWM auf DC) und die Lüfter auf CPU_FAN (PWM). Temperaturen sind zwischen 35 und 40° IDLE. Was jetzt allerdings sehr nervt ist die Lautstärke der Lüfter. Bei jeder kleinen Anwendung drehen die bereits kurzzeitig hoch. Der Geräuschpegel ist nicht schon. Ich hatte im BIOS auf Modus "Lautlos" gestellt. Half jedoch leider nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2023)

Mein Tipp ist diese Regelung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da deine Lüfter nicht unter 800 U/min laufen, kannst auch eine niedrigere Drehzahl als 40 % nehmen. Die Lüfter werden nach CPU-Temperatur geregelt und sobald der Prozessor ein wenig was machen muss, geht auch die Temperatur kurz höher. Daher auch die feste Drehzahl bis zu einer bestimmten Temperatur. Denn damit drehen die Lüfter nicht mit jeder Temperaturveränderung gleich hoch und runter.

Besser wäre nach Wassertemperatur regeln zu lassen, aber das geht nicht ohne Temperatursensor + Lüftersteuerung, die noch separat verbaut werden müsste. Möglich ist es aber und ich habe sogar selbst mal eine Eisbäre so umgebaut.









						Aqua Computer Temperatursensor für aquaero ab € 9,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Aqua Computer Temperatursensor für aquaero ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Temperatursensor… ✔ Zubehör ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Aqua Computer Quadro für PWM-Lüfter ab € 57,88 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Aqua Computer Quadro für PWM-Lüfter ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Lüftersteuerung, Lichtsteuerung • Formfaktor: intern • Lüfter: 4 • Kanäle: 4 (Drehzahl), 4 (Temperat… ✔ Steuerungen ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Hierzu muss nur der kurze Schlauch vom Radiator abgeschraubt werden und dann wird zunächst der Temperatursensor eingeschraubt und danach der Schlauch auf den Sensor. Danach kann das kurze Stück Schlauch über die Schnellkupplung mit einer Spitze aufgefüllt werden. Der Radiator sollte dabei mit den Anschlüssen nach oben auf einem Tisch liegen, dann bleibt das Wasser befüllt.

Der Sensor wird dann mit der Lüftersteuerung verbunden und die Lüfter werden an den Quadro angeschlossen. Danach lässt sich über die Aquasuite die Tempertur auslesen und die Lüfter per Kurve nach der Wassertemperatur regeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir ist noch einiges (mehrere Temperatursensoren + Durchflusssensor) zusätzlich mit dabei, daher habe ich noch mehr mit dabei.


----------



## Flightsimmer (1. Januar 2023)

Recht herzlichen Dank für die kompentente Unterstützung. Ich habe gerade mal versucht dein Profil über Fan Xpert 4 einzustellen. Da schmiert mir die Software ab. AI Suite 3 ist so ne Sache. Doch besser im BIOS?

Deine andere Option werde ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
EDIT:  Im BIOS kann ich zwar den FAN auf manuell stellen und ein eigenes Profil vergeben, jedoch lässt es sich nicht annährend an deine Empfehlung anpassen. Wohl doch mit Software im Frontend?
EDITII: Eine detailierte Einstellung des Lüfters wäre bei der Software Fan Xpert 4 möglich. Wenn ich jedoch die Lüfterabstimmung laufen lasse, was zu Beginn notwendig ist, schmiert mit das Programm weiterhin ab.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2023)

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen.

Als ich noch Asus hatte, ging es mit dem Bios und auch mit AI Suite 3. Heute nutze ich ein MSI Board, womit es bei mir auch gehen würde. Aber hierüber habe ich nur meine zwei Pumpen am Laufen und für den Rest nutze ich die oben verlinkte Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Flightsimmer (2. Januar 2023)

Ich habe nun die AI Suite 3 mehrfach nach einer Neuinstallation zum Laufen gebracht. Das ist das aktuell Ergebnis.


----------

